# mattchatr build thread - 2019 Highline Rline Pyrit DAP 3rd row



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Figured I should finally get going on my build thread for the Tiguan much like the Golf-R now that I've done some substantial modifications.

Here is the working list with some other planned additions.

DONE:

Homelink Mirror (this should really be factory) - vw part 000072548F
Center Console Tray (Ebay - nothing fancy but good for storage)
LED Fog lights - Just PIAA H8 Daylight color matching
Rear Hatch Spoiler - OEM, Gloss Black - vw part 5NA071644C9X
Dash Storage Box - eBay OEM - vw part 5NB857922B or 5NB857922B81U
Smoked Side Markers - details here: Clear and smoked side markers... Go and get em!
Golf R Quad Exhaust - more details at this link: MK7 Golf R Exhaust on MQB Tiguan
Golf R Brake Calipers with Clubsport R plate - more info here: Tiguan Suspension modifications
Neuspeed iSweep i1500 brake pads
Golf R Springs - more info here: Tiguan Suspension modifications
Springs above now replaced with BC Racing coilovers
ECS Tuning Golf R wheel spacers (10mm front, 15mm rear)
APR Rear Sway Bar with OEM end links
Rear Bumper Protector - looks good on Pyrit, subtle and protective - VW part 5NA-061-195-A
Blacked Out front Bumper Chrome
Unitronic Stage 1 Tune (recently replaced Neuspeed Power Module)
Racingline r600 intake and ECS intake hose with CTS Turbo Inlet Pipe
4 Motion gear lever trim - vw part 5NN-864-148-A-1QB - more info here: What did you do to your MK2 Tiguan today?
Various OBD11 programming
LED trunk light
Dynamic Self Leveling Center Caps - VW part 000071213C
European HighLine Tail Lights (Matrix LED style): Converting US tail lights to EU tail lights

I know its a long thread, but the "What did you do to your MK2 Tiguan today?" is great for info and lots of what I have done came from shared links and posts in this thread. Worth a read through: What did you do to your MK2 Tiguan today?

PLANNED:

update Jan 2021 - Unitronic Tune done, intake done, BC Racing Coilovers done
Yakima Flushbar Rack and Box



Here are some Pictures:

Just detailed and coated with Gyeon Syncro (it was raining so I couldn't take pictures outside, sorry for the wide angle distortion)
  









Golf R Exhaust:
   

Golf R Brake Calipers with the Clubsport R Plates:
 

Golf R Springs and ECS Spacers Flush Kit for Golf R:
  

Vinyled the Chrome bits on the front like the Black Edition:


Some other tidbits:
  


Thats it for now, more to come.......


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hot [email protected], looks great! Got a few items on my to do list:

Get pano LEDs functioning
Tint pano
R brake calipers
Rear sway bar
Front lip
Wrap center chrome slat 
Wrap bottom chrome slat
Still praying on striping on the passenger side of the vehicle from bottom front all the to the back. Only thought is if done and when it’s time to sell that limits the pool of potential buyers or at trade in time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

Love this! Have had our pyrite 20’ SEL-P r line for two weeks now and absolutely love it. Thinking about a jb4 as I run it on our 19 golf R and it’s awesome without voiding warranty... 

As I remove oem parts from the golf R I plan to save them for the tig... do the R calipers bolt right up?? Did you use the Tiguan rotors? How’s the golf R springs ride on the tig? 

I’ll keep following this! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Rhodyvr6 said:


> Love this! Have had our pyrite 20’ SEL-P r line for two weeks now and absolutely love it. Thinking about a jb4 as I run it on our 19 golf R and it’s awesome without voiding warranty...
> 
> As I remove oem parts from the golf R I plan to save them for the tig... do the R calipers bolt right up?? Did you use the Tiguan rotors? How’s the golf R springs ride on the tig?
> 
> ...


Yup, calipers are direct fit and same factory size rotors and brake pads. Just need to know how to bleed your brake lines.

R springs are good. Its definitely stiffer, and the handling is great. Any large bumps you're really going to notice them now so if you have bad roads its going to amplify, its a bit of a sacrifice but its stable and not harsh in terms of regular road management. Just watch for the bumps, especially in your 2020 Rline's 20 inch rims...2019 rline's like mine were 19 inch.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

European Tail lights and adapter harness for NA vehicles will be here Tuesday next week, should be able to get to it by the end of next week so I'll post pictures and updates of everything wired up and working soon.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mattchatr said:


> European Tail lights and adapter harness for NA vehicles will be here Tuesday next week, should be able to get to it by the end of next week so I'll post pictures and updates of everything wired up and working soon.


I’m so looking forward to this after seeing so many Euro rears on the ‘Gram and they look so much better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Loving the progress and all of the OEM+ details. Can't wait to see it with the UK spec tails, I want a set of those but they seem pricey and likely over my head on wiring/coding to make them work :laugh:


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

mattchatr said:


> Figured I should finally get going on my build thread for the Tiguan much like the Golf-R now that I've done some substantial modifications.
> 
> Here is the working list with some other planned additions.
> 
> ...


Great list - number of things on here that I'd love to accomplish, too.

One thing I'd recommend - Autohold button from Euro Tig's. Super easy install and it's a great feature to have at long lights and drive thru's!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Great list - number of things on here that I'd love to accomplish, too.
> 
> One thing I'd recommend - Autohold button from Euro Tig's. Super easy install and it's a great feature to have at long lights and drive thru's!


At lights why not just use ACC since it’ll keep you in place? Don’t get me wrong I’d like to have an Autohold button. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Great list - number of things on here that I'd love to accomplish, too.
> 
> One thing I'd recommend - Autohold button from Euro Tig's. Super easy install and it's a great feature to have at long lights and drive thru's!


You know what, I came from manual drive vehicles and could never get used to it...I even have a Golf R now with a DSG that I love, maybe I'm old now moving to a dual clutch, but sometimes I do miss the manual....that being said I never use the hill hold assist on it and wouldn't on the Tiguan. I keep it in sport mode all the time and the millisecond delay in moving, even the subtle roll forward as my foot lets off the break to mash the gas is irritating to me. It just doesn't feel fluid like I'm used to. If I do need hill hold on rare occasions; sitting at a very long light, waiting for a train, etc I can simply apply the ebrake...then when ready to go just hit the gas. It essentially functions just like hill hold you just have to reach for the button whenever you want to use it. Its also why I disabled the auto start/stop feature.....what a terribly dumb idea on a car just to get a slight bump to gas mileage and emissions....it can be harder on a car and its one more thing that takes away from my driving experience and ads a touch of lag. Now I know a lot of people like these and have gotten used to them (especially on a Tig vs the R) but its the way I feel. I do love that you can add it, the beauty of VW platform, but its simply not for me. Sorry for the rant, heh, don't mean to be harsh about it just one of those things that I've never liked.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]mattchatr [/mention]yea I’ve even used the parking brake at times since I can tap the gas and go. Not sure I truly see the need for Autohold since ACC at lights will hold you and coded for TJA (even if not flashed for VCP) you can tap Resume on the steering wheel and go if you’re past the 3 seconds the ACC system is looking for to move forward again from a stop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

mattchatr said:


> Figured I should finally get going on my build thread for the Tiguan much like the Golf-R now that I've done some substantial modifications.
> 
> Here is the working list with some other planned additions.
> 
> ...


Looks great dude! Well done! Looking forward to doing the calipers and possibly springs on mine!

Pyrite was my first choice, ugh I love it! The wife won and we went with Deep Black Pearl.....


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ha [mention]HappyTiggy [/mention]same here the wife won and I got black. Paying the price since it gets dirty quick and love when people don’t give a sh!t and put dings and paint transfer onto your ride. I wanted blue originally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ha [mention]HappyTiggy [/mention]same here the wife won and I got black. Paying the price since it gets dirty quick and love when people don’t give a sh!t and put dings and paint transfer onto your ride. I wanted blue originally.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HAH! Oh wives... Likewise, I've had a black car before so I know of the pain, sent in Tig for PPF/Ceramic coating - haven't seen it since Tuesday, should be back on Saturday. 

The black grew on me super quick, have come to really like the black/chrome look.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I love the look of black just a lot of up keep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]mattchatr [/mention]yea I’ve even used the parking brake at times since I can tap the gas and go. Not sure I truly see the need for Autohold since ACC at lights will hold you and coded for TJA (even if not flashed for VCP) you can tap Resume on the steering wheel and go if you’re past the 3 seconds the ACC system is looking for to move forward again from a stop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To each their own. I prefer just tapping the authold button and knowing I can take my foot off the brake whenever I'm at a complete stop. Just need to touch the pedal to go back to regular driving since I'm not a fan of ACC for anything other than cruising. Authold also applies the brake lights (parking brake won't) so it's safer for alerting rear traffic.

Also it's cheap and fills in some of those blank switches 🙂


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> To each their own. I prefer just tapping the authold button and knowing I can take my foot off the brake whenever I'm at a complete stop. Just need to touch the pedal to go back to regular driving since I'm not a fan of ACC for anything other than cruising. Authold also applies the brake lights (parking brake won't) so it's safer for alerting rear traffic.
> 
> Also it's cheap and fills in some of those blank switches 🙂


Very good points.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

European Tail Lights are Done! Follow the link to read up on the install: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9413077-First-European-Highline-Tail-Lights-on-North-American-MQB-Tiguan&p=114471131#post114471131

    


Click the image below for video. Ignore the flicker in the running lights they do not do that in person (bad camera settings, will try to upload a better one later):


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Took a while to add but did the Unitronic Stage 1 Tune and Racingline R600 intake. Had to special order the cotton filter for the MAF and used a racingline MAF hose (seen in picture) but its not the right fit, made for a different tiguan engine with MAF so its a little long (pinches on the MAF side). I've gone back to my ECS tuning hose that is made for the NA vehicle with MAF.

 

I've reviewed elsewhere on the Unitronic thread but the output is really good. So much better than the Power Module. Getting about 7.5 0-60 times now on winters, so should be a little better in the summer. Bottom line is I'm confident passing cars now on the highway and the throttle response and get up and go in town is much improved. Its a lot of fun to drive. Power is about what the European GTI engine is so that helps....the only crutch on this car though is the 8 speed slushbox transmission...wish it had a DSG because you can't really program the auto on this car so its only an ECU map...gear changes are about the same, hold a little better but shift points are the same. Drive it in sport though, manual mode, and its a lot of fun.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

BC Racing coilovers installed. I didn't take too many pictures (none of the full front strut) but have a look at the suspension thread for those of us that have done it...more pictures from other members. I'm on winters too so the look is a little "beefy"

Ride up front I've lowered a tad so the ride is more even than that shown in the picture below. The white tape though shows where the factory ride height would be (bottom of the white painters tape).


I was rather liberal on the anti-seize grease when initially installed while I made adjustments but its been cleaned up since I settled on height and had the alignment done.










Front Strut camber plate is impossible to get to from up top, but when I had my alignment done I gave the tech permission to drill 4 small holes directly above the bolts to adjust camber. I only lowered by 1 inch so it was barely out, but I'm OCD. I've touched up the holes with touch up paint and am currently looking for little rubber plugs that will fit.


----------



## heycalvind (May 13, 2010)

Followed. Sweet build so far man!


----------



## heycalvind (May 13, 2010)

Also, what are your tire specs in the latest post? Didn't see them listed anywhere in your thread and I'm scoping out my winter options.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

heycalvind said:


> Also, what are your tire specs in the latest post? Didn't see them listed anywhere in your thread and I'm scoping out my winter options.


235x55r18 michelin xice


----------



## heycalvind (May 13, 2010)

mattchatr said:


> 235x55r18 michelin xice


Thanks!


----------



## the6ixsportwagon (Apr 8, 2016)

mattchatr said:


> 235x55r18 michelin xice


Just wondering what rim width you are running for the winters? I'm having trouble finding anything other than 18x8 aftermarket. With a 235 wide tire and 8" wide rim there is a ton of contact patch- which is great for cold weather dry handling, but not necessarily great for deeper snow.

I'm reluctant to go 215/65r17 due to so much sidewall. I stuck with 225/45r17 winters on my Sportwagen but that was on the stock 17x7 rims. I just picked up a '20 Pyrite R-Line myself on the weekend and can't decide which way to go for winters.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

the6ixsportwagon said:


> Just wondering what rim width you are running for the winters? I'm having trouble finding anything other than 18x8 aftermarket. With a 235 wide tire and 8" wide rim there is a ton of contact patch- which is great for cold weather dry handling, but not necessarily great for deeper snow.
> 
> I'm reluctant to go 215/65r17 due to so much sidewall. I stuck with 225/45r17 winters on my Sportwagen but that was on the stock 17x7 rims. I just picked up a '20 Pyrite R-Line myself on the weekend and can't decide which way to go for winters.


18x8. Gonna be hard to find wagon wheels for this car but I hear you, narrower tires are good for deep snow. If its any consolation, we had a huge storm with about 50cm of snow in 1 day before christmas and the Tig was fine. You're really getting down to small percentages of improvement the narrower you go. Go with the rated tire size tested on the vehicle and you'll be fine.


----------

